# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Aankomen en spiermassa

## jason

hoi ik ben jason ben hier nieuw 

ik heb een vraag ik hoop dat er mensen zij die mij kunnen hepen met advies of die hetzelde probleem hebben als ik 

ik ben een jongen van 22 jaar 183 lang 64kg zwaar 

dit jaar ben ik van paln er helemaal voor te gaan wat betreft trenen. ik wil ongeveer 10 kilo aankomen en spiermassa aanmaken. dit is echter niet makkelijk voor mij omdat ik heel moelijk aankom. 

door dat ik zo dun ben heb ik geen zelfvertrouwen dit vind ik heel erg 
en ik weet als ik dit probleem oplos ik zo veel meer kan doen in me leven.


ik wil ook anabolen gaan gebruiken wat kan ik het besten gebruiken en in welke combinatie met eten en shaks

----------


## johan26

ik wil je niet van deze forum weghebben ofzo maar het beste antwoord vind je op http://forum.dutchbodybuilding.com

----------


## Yv

Hoe gaat het met trainen? Voel je je al wat zelfverzekerder?

Groetjes,
Yv

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Agnes574 hier...
Zitten er sportkenners onder jullie???
Zo ja,dan heb ik een vraag:
kun je je buikspieren ook 'verkeerd' trainen,hiermee bedoel ik dan:ze ipv naar binnen naar buiten trainen zodat het lijkt of je een dikkere buik hebt als ervoor????  :Confused:  
Misschien domme vraag,maar als ik 'm niet stel ga ik ook nooit een antwoord weten,juist of niet?!  :Big Grin:  
Mijn buikspieren zijn keihard en ik kan makkelijk héél lang aan mijn buikspieren trainen zonder enige last,maar toch voel ik me net een 'hangbuikzwijntje'...als ik mijn buik intrek zie ik de afgelijnde spieren wel..misschien verkeerde houding??? Ik weet het niet,mijn vetpercentage zit binnen de limiet voor mijn lengte,gewicht en leeftijd,maar helaas nog niet aan het ideale:is het dan gewoon teveel vet wat op mijn buik zit??? En heeft er iemand tips om daar vanaf te geraken buiten trainen alleen,want daar krijg ik het blijkbaar niet mee weg(ik eet gezond en zeker niet teveel!)!!!  :Frown:  
Moet er wel bij vermelden dat ik vorig jaar deze tijd met ondergewicht zat en nu,door tijdje vervelend medicijngebruik,ik met nog zo'n 4à5 kilo teveel zit(vind ik toch,volgens mijn BMI zit ik in de juiste zone)waardoor ook die buik... :Embarrassment:  
Ik ga 4à5 keer per week naar de fitness:cardio,vasculair en volgende groepslessen;BBB,Buikspierles,Tae-Bo,Latin Dance,Pilates en Stepaerobics...met spinning wacht ik nog even,want ik zit met CVS(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom)en ik ben bang dat mijn lichaam dat er nog niet bij kan hebben...ik doe nu eigenlijk al veel te veel volgens mijn arts,maar ik wil mooi gevormd en gespierd de zomer in!!!  :Wink:  
Alle tips zijn meer dan welkom!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Ik hoop op reacties,
Grtjs Agnes574

----------


## Maserati01

Ok agnes hallo hier uw antw

Buispierem is een kleine spiergroep en de fout die de meeste maken is dat als je je buikspieren gaaty trainen je juist op die plek vet verbrand FOUT je spieren gaam daar wel ontwikkelen worden dus groter maar dat laagje vet ervoverheen blijft daarom lijt je buik dikker te worden omdat je spieren daar groter worden 
De beste oplossing mijn oplossing voor dat laagje weg te krijgen is weinig calorien eten de beenspieren trainen kracht cardio omdat dit de grootste spieren zijn die het lichaam heeft verbranden die veel calorien en verdwijnt over je heele lichaam vet dus ook je buikvet dus beenspieren trainen beste oplossing voor vetverbranding op je buik RAAR MAAR WAAR 
GREETINGS MASERATI 
Stats
24 jaar
Length 1m85
110kg
8%vet

----------


## christel1

maserati01, kan je ergens eens een foto plaatsen bv op het foto-album, want 185 en 110 kg en maar 8 % vet, dat lijkt me toch maar heel raar, ik weet wel dat spieren meer wegen dan vet, maar zoveel, lijkt me toch onwaarschijnlijk ofwel zit je aan de anabolen en spierversterkers.... maar van gewoon te trainen, dit geloof ik dus echt niet... hoe kom je aan die 8 % vet, leg ons dat maar eens uit....

----------

